
2011 Startup School - pg
http://startupschool.org/
======
raganwald
I got on the cheapest flight I could find and went to the very first Startup
School. And while I did not walk out and change the world, I walked out and
changed my life. Streaming or not, my advice is to find your way there by hook
or by crook and attend in person.

~~~
moondistance
I attended the first startup school (in Boston). There was a large gathering
at YC's office the night before the talks. A few of us were still there when
pg was ready to leave. Despite having never met any of us before, he let us
stay, asking only that we double-check that the door locked on our way out.

I'd like to think that I would have the same trust in my attendees if I were
him. Not a big deal, but a special moment that I'll never forget :)

~~~
Alex3917
I was there too. PG is right that the most amazing thing about them is the
energy. I can really only think of two or three other times in my life where
it felt like there was almost electricity in the air.

------
dtran
Startup School changed my life.

I went to Startup School 2008 during my second year at Stanford. I had never
heard of YCombinator, but a friend involved with the Business Association of
Stanford Entrepreneurial Students (BASES) had encouraged me to check it out
because it was on campus. After hearing inspiring talks from PG, PB, SamA, DHH
and the other speakers and meeting lots of founders, I joined BASES, where I
met and started working with Ricky. I knew pretty soon that I wanted to start
a company with him.

Fast forward a year to Startup school 2009: Ricky and I had been working on a
few ideas while in school and met Mark, who had just come back to Stanford
after dropping out to work on a startup. I ended up working with Mark on a
class project a few months later before the three of us formed a company and
were fortunate enough to be part of the amazing Summer 2010 batch of YC.

Attending Startup School last year was surreal - here I was right out of
school working on my own company surrounded by an amazing community of
entrepreneurs. And the energy at Startup School was STILL overwhelming, even
after having gone twice and been through YC. There aren't many other places on
the planet where you find several hundred smart, super hard-working, energetic
people who firmly believe they can build the next Google packed into a single
auditorium.

~~~
ericd
Same, SuS 2008 was one of the most memorable days of my life, and one of the
things that really steeled my resolve to start something. The presentation by
DHH that year is probably #1 or 2 on my all-time list.

~~~
iamwil
Weird. I was there too, and I didn't manage to bump into you, David or Ricky
at all. But then again, there were boat loads of people there.

------
pg
The speaker list is just those confirmed so far. It will grow as we get closer
to the event.

~~~
susanhi
Any chance of live streaming the event this year?

~~~
dadads
Seconded. Being in Canada means I can't easily fly all the way to Stanford.

~~~
asnyder
If you get accepted, it's definitely worth flying in for. It's something I
believe everyone should experience, especially if you're thinking about
creating or joining a startup. More for the social aspects than the content.

------
grinich
If you're around Boston this fall, we're doing Startup Bootcamp again at MIT.
Date is 9/24. More details to follow early next week.

<http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/>

~~~
Goladus
That notice saying registration is closed, I assume that is for the 2010
bootcamp?

~~~
grinich
Yes-- the new site will be live next week.

------
ajju
I went to the first startup school in Cambridge with my then girlfriend (now
wife!). Flew to NYC for cheap tickets and took the chinatown bus to Boston. I
was already working at a cool startup then but it started me along a path of
several iterations of trial & error which led to RideCell. Now I am on my
third year leading a fast growing, cash flow positive company that makes a
real difference.

Had some great discussions with edw519 about pawn shops, with tlb about remote
receptionists, with Scoble, some guys from loopt, and one of the Lockitron
founders in 2010.

Startup school gives me a boost every time I attend. Hope to do so again this
year.

------
joshu
Yay! It was fun to speak at the first one of these.

~~~
ajju
I remember your talk and enjoyed it.

------
wensing
Last time I went to Startup School (2007) Drew Houston was just an attendee
hoping to get into YC. I still remember him telling be about this syncing
thing ... sounded like it just might work.

------
dmazin
I'm moving to the Bay Area tomorrow. I'm attending my first meeting for Rails
people in a few days! It's mind-blowing to be in an area where I'm not the
only one who likes this stuff.

So obviously I'm very excited by the idea of attending Startup School. Man,
years ago now, DHH's talk formed the basis of what I want to do with myself.

~~~
Jarred
Are you talking about SFRuby (about the meeting with Rails people)?

~~~
dmazin
I was talking about the Easy Bay group (<http://www.meetup.com/EBRuby/>), but
now that you mention it I should join some SF groups. Come to think of it SF
is only 30 minutes away from Berkeley where I'll be.

~~~
Jarred
East Bay Ruby looks much more of a conference than a meetup. SFRuby's
basically just talk to people who are good at/learning RoR and code. It's also
weekly.

SFRuby is probably better for meeting people who code RoR, and East Bay Ruby
sounds like it's better for learning something related to RoR.

~~~
dmazin
So are the hacknights the best times to hang out and meet people? I certainly
do want to meet people.

------
noelsequeira
All other things being equal, does how early (or late) you fill up the
application form have any bearing on whether or not you make the grade? (I
hope not)

~~~
pg
Not at all. With YC applications it helps a little to apply early, but these
we go through in one shot after the deadline.

------
zinssmeister
One of the best events I have been to. I highly recommend attending in person.
The atmosphere that day in the auditorium was amazing and you get to meet
people from around the world.

Have I mentioned it's free?

------
susanhi
What's the criteria on who gets accepted to attend?

------
alain94040
Would people like a co-founders meetup that evening? I'm sure everyone's
creative juices will be in full swing by the evening.

~~~
pg
There will be some form of event in the evening. We just haven't worked out
the details yet.

------
NoPiece
Would someone over 40 be out of place at this event?

~~~
SwellJoe
Not if that someone over 40 is starting or planning to start a startup soon.

------
malandrew
I just moved to the Bay Area and I'm really looking forward to this.

Out of curiosity, what kind of activities are there going to be to promote ice
breaking and networking? I ask because all the best events I've been to always
make sure to pay as much attention to promoting networking as they do the
speakers.

On top of that, would it be possible to make sure the name tags are really big
and easy to read casually at a distance. It's always much easier to strike up
a conversation when you can glance at someone's name tag and easily read their
name, twitter handle or HN handle without having to lean in and stare.

------
candre717
I'm applying! I already have the funds saved for the plane ticket. I'm coming
from the East coast. I wanted to apply last year but a.) I didn't have the
funds and 2.) I wasn't confident in my coding skills as I am now. I'm super
excited, because even if I don't get in I'll still be one step better than
where I was last August :)

I'm a little uncertain about housing, but worst case scenario, I'm willing to
take a same day flight back.

------
luke_osu
Just filled out the application. It would be very cool to go but I have no
clue what criteria they will use to weed people out. I guess we will see!

~~~
kingofspain
Same here. Nothing to lose I guess but I'd estimate ~0% chance of acceptance!

~~~
iqster
Don't underestimate yourself, friend.

------
richoakley
I just applied and will be flying in from Cape Town, South Africa to attend if
I make it. I've never even been to the States, but I've spent the last 5 years
of my life dreaming about spending time in the Valley. This seems like the
perfect excuse. No idea where I'm gonna stay, how I'm going to get around, or
how I'm going to make it work, but I'm going to try anyway. Can't wait!

------
staunch
Never been, but I've watched many of the videos repeatedly. Some great talks
came out of Startup School. Can't wait to watch this year's.

------
izzart
How do they decide which applications to accept?

------
RobertHubert
Getting my team to apply now! Thanks for the heads up! Edit: Im in LA and if I
qet the invite, Ill be driving up but I can fit 2 more people in the car for
the ride if any locals want to carpool. I have room to host 2 people at my
place here in LA also if anyone is flying in to LAX for any reason lol.

------
james-fend
Crossing fingers to get an invite. Im all the way in Nashville, TN but I'll
def scrape up a plane ticket to go.. and possibly never come back to TN, lol..

------
Nemisis7654
I'm a college student who doesn't have much money and thus may not have the
funds to take the trip. Should I not even apply or should I apply regardless?

~~~
pg
You have a good deal of time before the deadline, so you can wait to apply
till you're more certain you can come.

------
moizsyed
If accepted, you can crash at my apartment in the valley for a day. I dont
have a big place, but I can easily host 2 people. Will go thru AirBnB I guess.

------
Sigma11
Anyone coming from Israel?

I'd much prefer to spend the long travel with some cool people, rather then
going alone.

------
mikeg8
This seems like an an invaluable opportunity and I hope I can make it.

------
JDulin
I think I will organize a pilgrimage from my school's CS department.

------
jsrampton
I've never been to this, planning on attending!

------
wensing
What are the chances of a startup open house?

------
wyclif
Anyone road tripping this from back East?

------
paliopolis
watched the old videos over and over gain, cant wait to attend in person ie if
I get selected :)

~~~
jsrampton
I'm watching them right now. Just applied, can't wait to get selected!

------
sinzone
I would love to hear Jack Dorsey!

------
repos
Is it difficult to get accepted if you haven't launched a startup yet?

------
johnx123-up
My Indian pal is more interested.. Few questions from him:

1\. Will PG make it in India?

2\. Can I fly there to attend? Will the stay be arranged?

~~~
johnx123-up
Why downvoting? (Answers will help me)

